# A-Prep vs. PARE



## RyanMidd (Nov 25, 2009)

Due to increasing focus on health & fitness in the wake of obesity pandemics, some services are increasing their physical requirements, or enstating minimum requirements if they previously had none.

This is specifically dealing with LEO requirements, but its not inconceivable that PARE-type testing could become commonplace in the EMS system as well.

What I'd like to know is if anybody has experience with a recent replacement for the PARE test called "A-Prep".

What does the A-Prep test specifically involve that the PARE does not, and what is your experience with it?

I'm familiar with and have taken the PARE in the past, and I'm wondering what A-Prep consists of, since I may very well have to take one soon.

A tiny bit of additional info can be found at:
http://calgarypolicenews.typepad.com/cps_recruiting/a-prep-fitness-standard/


----------



## nomofica (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, I heard about EPS picking up a new fitness requirement test... Didn't know it was a province-wide replacement, though. I've also heard Edmonton EMS was raising the bar in fitness requirements as well, but I haven't the slightest idea as to what the new reqs will be.


----------



## nomofica (Dec 11, 2009)

This sparked my curiosity so I did a quick Google search. Hamilton, ON, police are switching to the PREP (physical readiness evaluation for police) as well;

Excerpt from this web page.



> *Health Questionnaire:* You must submit a completed PAR-Q & You/PARmed-X questionnaire, which identifies any personal health risks associated with strenuous exercise. As well, you will be required to complete and sign a PREP Participant Consent Form. Your blood pressure will be measured when you arrive for testing. Applicants over 40 years of age must complete the PARmed-X form with their family physicians before the test date. Note: these forms must be submitted with your Registration package.
> 
> · *Pursuit Restraint Circuit:* This requires you to complete, as quickly as possible, a 25-metre circuit four times (total distance = 100 metres) while wearing a four-kilogram soft weight belt. You will be asked to climb a set of stairs during each rotation. You will also need to scale a 1.2-metre fence in the second and fourth rotation. After completing the circuit, you will be asked to push and pull on the “body control” simulator, perform two “arm restraint” simulations, and drag a 68-kilogram rescue dummy for a distance of 15 metres.
> 
> · *Aerobic Shuttle Run:* You will be required to run back and forth over a 20-metre course in time with tape recorded signals. The time to cover the 20- metre course is shortened progressively until you are unable to maintain the pace.


----------



## RyanMidd (Dec 11, 2009)

The circuit itself sounds easier than the current PARE, since the activity is intense, but shorter in length.

The beep test, however, reminds me of high school. While I always easily passed, they simply seemed like a bore compared to running between point A and point B outside.


----------



## nomofica (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, I've never really been good at beep tests. At the same time, I wasn't exactly the most fit individual when I did the beep tests...

I actually think this test will simulate the "on-the-job" physical preparedness more than the PARE would have. But I will agree with you on the point A to point B vs beep test stance.


----------



## Aquariae (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone done the NAIT test? AHS is requiring it now at the time of interview. Some of it looks easy but the back stress test looks brutal: you have your hips at the edge of a box and they hold your calves/ankes down. You do a 3 min superman.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 11, 2010)

Aquariae said:


> Has anyone done the NAIT test? AHS is requiring it now at the time of interview. Some of it looks easy but the back stress test looks brutal: you have your hips at the edge of a box and they hold your calves/ankes down. You do a 3 min superman.



Ahaha, I should probably start working on my core workouts...h34r:


----------

